
Apple Is Selling You a Phone, Not Civil Liberties - ccarter84
https://www.lawfareblog.com/apple-selling-you-phone-not-civil-liberties
======
bediger4000
Ooo, lawfareblog.com is feeling the sting of logical dissections of Comey's
"think of the victims!" attempt at diverting examination of the FBI's real
motive for wanting all communication interceptable.

 _And in the last couple of weeks, the bureau has shown some serious wolf._ \-
oh, please. Syed Farook is dead. The FBI didn't stop the killing from
happening. A murder victim has a phone they haven't been able to crack.

This is the same kind of argument that the US justice system used about
driver's licenses: "Driving is just a privilege, folks!" therefore we can lard
up on criteria for that privilege: register for the draft, pay your child
support, etc etc etc. It's a pretty good scheme: find or make something
(driver's license or smartphone) pretty much mandatory for a normal life.
Then, designate it as "a privilege" or say "caveat emptor" about it, all the
while encouraging making that thing even more of a necessity.

------
matthewmcg
So one author is a former NSA employee and the other is affiliated with the
arch-conservative Hoover Institution...moving on.

